# Royce vs Saku vid



## Marvin (Jun 3, 2007)

http://www.dailymotion.com/relevanc...deo/x25nsz_royce-gracie-vs-kazushi-sakuraba-2


----------



## selfdefensemaniac (Jun 3, 2007)

hey ,thats great. 
we want more,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## thetruth (Jun 5, 2007)

I like this fight for 2 reasons. 
1. Royce's corner threw in the towel because he was winded and didn't want to be submitted or(going on Gracie logic of not submitting) having something broken
2. The composure and engine of Sakuraba. Truly outstanding

Cheers
Sam:asian:


----------



## MJS (Jun 5, 2007)

Looks like its been removed.


----------



## oddball (Jun 6, 2007)

This was a really depressing clip - I looked forward to it for 2 weeks. I was expecting a really great grappling match (at least as good as, if not better than Sakuraba vs. Newton). It just didn't live up to the hype or what I was expecting - seemed pretty boring, tbh.

(Sam, are you talking about the 90 minute match they had? This is the one from last saturday at K-1).


----------



## thetruth (Jun 6, 2007)

oddball said:


> This was a really depressing clip - I looked forward to it for 2 weeks. I was expecting a really great grappling match (at least as good as, if not better than Sakuraba vs. Newton). It just didn't live up to the hype or what I was expecting - seemed pretty boring, tbh.
> 
> (Sam, are you talking about the 90 minute match they had? This is the one from last saturday at K-1).



Yeah I am, I didn't know they fought again last saturday.  The original was great.  

Cheers
Sam:asian:


----------



## Andrew Green (Jun 6, 2007)

MJS said:


> Looks like its been removed.



nope, just need to be signed in.  But I think embedding it here will work:

[dmv]http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/76b5YrxUasvMYfcBl[/dmv]


----------



## MeatWad2 (Jun 6, 2007)

The second fight looked almost staged.  Sakuraba was robbed...I would like to see a 3rd fight.


----------



## Andrew Green (Jun 6, 2007)

I don't think it looked fixed, and don't really want to see a 3rd one.  Sakuraba has just taken so much abuse physically over the years I don;t think his body can do what it used too.


----------



## Odin (Jun 7, 2007)

Andrew Green said:


> I don't think it looked fixed, and don't really want to see a 3rd one. Sakuraba has just taken so much abuse physically over the years I don;t think his body can do what it used too.


 

Agreed his time in the ring has not been kind.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 7, 2007)

Odin said:


> Agreed his time in the ring has not been kind.


 
Absolutely!


----------



## MeatWad2 (Jun 7, 2007)

I personally didn't see how Royce won though.  Saku did more...


----------

